# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Did Shrila Prabhupada allow his disciples to warm prasadam up after it gets cold?

## Сева

I know SP didnt allow to warm up mahaprasadam from the deities, but what about usual prasadam?

----------

